# Hawthorne 5 bar



## the tinker (Jan 30, 2016)

I am _supposed to be working on the house this winter. _That means limiting time here on the Cabe and cutting down on working on the bikes.......yeah right....... Just got done with the 47 Schwinn and put the Hawthorne 5 bar in the stand, ready to go.
Picked up this ratty 5 bar last summer and decided to make a fender less rider out of it. I find this an inexpensive way to have fun putting a bike together while using up existing parts on hand. The nice thing about it is if it gets in a mishap....no harm done.
I bought this bike at a swap. It was really rough and covered in blue house paint. First off I got it down to the metal and painted it black. Next I cut down a girl"s springer and installed it.
Today,I took a break from my "house work" this afternoon ....after all it is Saturday... and  mounted some real nice old Good-Year heavy duty studded tires that I put on a couple rims last night. This bike will be ridden on the Illinois Prairie Path that runs behind my house into Chicago and this is a good choice for tires for the ride.
Cleaned up the Chain ring and installed it on a new crank, as someone had welded the left pedal into the old crank and I had to cut it to get off.
Always like to see Tripple  3's "Tiki bike". It reminds me of when in my younger days I lived in Hawaii away from the snow and cold of Illinois. So.... I installed this little Tiki that the wife bought a few years back on a trip to the islands.....she won't miss it.....
Then buried in the hidden underground parts bunker[ far beneath Colson Command ] I dug out this old Messinger saddle...... Think it's time to do a little more painting in my daughters room.....I hear the wife coming .


----------

